# BFP but no symptoms...guess that is a symptom afterall 15DPO?



## 6footnoodle

I got my BFP today!!!!!:happydance: I don't have any symptoms though so I am scared to get excited. I never would have tested today if it wasn't for the fact that I had just bought 10 cheap dollar store tests in preparation of next month hahaha. I took a test and got a faint positive line. I dismissed it to it being a cheap test and went out to get a first response test just in case...and what do you know it was a clear positive. I am debating whether I should go try a clear blue digital test tomorrow  Last month I was sooooo sure I was pregnant and got a BFN. Now this month I am sure I'm not pregnant and got a :bfp: Here is a pic :) So in conclusion sometimes when you feel like you're not pregnant...you actually might be :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=483741&stc=1&d=1348616021


----------



## chasingbfp

Congratultions! H&H 9 months!


----------



## DJMooMoo79

OMG! You give me so much hope! I have absolutely no symptoms. No pms, nothing. Which is very unusual. And now im also almost a week late but im too scared to test :(

If you dont mind me asking, I know you were 15 dpo, but where you late? Is that why you tested? Hope you dont mind all the questions lol


----------



## 6footnoodle

DJMooMoo79 said:


> OMG! You give me so much hope! I have absolutely no symptoms. No pms, nothing. Which is very unusual. And now im also almost a week late but im too scared to test :(
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, I know you were 15 dpo, but where you late? Is that why you tested? Hope you dont mind all the questions lol

AF is due today. It's so weird because I am not bloated at all. Usually I am so bloated and think I look pregnant haha. I tested because I had tests lying around. If I didn't have them I wouldn't have tested. Don't feel cramps. Am not tired at all. 
Are your cycles usually regular? If they are then I would test right away :)


----------



## DJMooMoo79

6footnoodle said:


> AF is due today. It's so weird because I am not bloated at all. Usually I am so bloated and think I look pregnant haha. I tested because I had tests lying around. If I didn't have them I wouldn't have tested. Don't feel cramps. Am not tired at all.
> Are your cycles usually regular? If they are then I would test right away :)

Oh silly me, I should have started off by saying CONGRATS! :happydance:

Lol yeah usually I get tender breasts and everything about a week before shes due, but that week had come and gone and still nothing. They are usually regular, I even waited until my max day and still nothing. Keeps feeling like im about to start but nothing :shrug:

Now that you know your pregnant and you look back on your cycle, is there anything you would say could have been a symptom?

Gosh and im just too anxious. I cannot stand to see another negative test. I bought some online, and itll take about a week to come in. So either af will finally arrive and I can stop holding my breath, or ill still be late and at least have a better feeling of a positive :)

So how do you plan to tell hubby?


----------



## 6footnoodle

DJMooMoo79 said:


> 6footnoodle said:
> 
> 
> AF is due today. It's so weird because I am not bloated at all. Usually I am so bloated and think I look pregnant haha. I tested because I had tests lying around. If I didn't have them I wouldn't have tested. Don't feel cramps. Am not tired at all.
> Are your cycles usually regular? If they are then I would test right away :)
> 
> Oh silly me, I should have started off by saying CONGRATS! :happydance:
> 
> Lol yeah usually I get tender breasts and everything about a week before shes due, but that week had come and gone and still nothing. They are usually regular, I even waited until my max day and still nothing. Keeps feeling like im about to start but nothing :shrug:
> 
> Now that you know your pregnant and you look back on your cycle, is there anything you would say could have been a symptom?
> 
> Gosh and im just too anxious. I cannot stand to see another negative test. I bought some online, and itll take about a week to come in. So either af will finally arrive and I can stop holding my breath, or ill still be late and at least have a better feeling of a positive :)
> 
> So how do you plan to tell hubby?Click to expand...

Awww thanks :) 

The only thing that might have been a symptom is my boobs felt a bit fuller. They always get fuller before AF but this month they might have a week earlier. They usually get sore a few days before too but they aren't too sore now.
I keep a journal on my phone on what I feel everyday and the only thing I notice is that for the past 2 weeks it feels kind of wet inside. But then again same thing happened last month. I have only been tracking for 2 months so not sure if this is something normal. i just remember reading that cm gets dry before AF.

I showed my hubby the cheap dollar store test this morning and we both thought it was a false. Maybe we are scared to get excited. With the first response test he wasn't home so I sent him a pic to his phone. I can't keep things to myself. It was our 4 year wedding anniv last week. Kind of wish I had tested early and been able to give him the test as a gift. Missed that train. 

Hope you get your BFP. Fingers crossed for you :) :)


----------



## Aiden187

the only thing i feel are sore boobs yet i feel out this month,AF due in 2 days


----------



## DJMooMoo79

6footnoodle said:


> DJMooMoo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6footnoodle said:
> 
> 
> AF is due today. It's so weird because I am not bloated at all. Usually I am so bloated and think I look pregnant haha. I tested because I had tests lying around. If I didn't have them I wouldn't have tested. Don't feel cramps. Am not tired at all.
> Are your cycles usually regular? If they are then I would test right away :)
> 
> Oh silly me, I should have started off by saying CONGRATS! :happydance:
> 
> Lol yeah usually I get tender breasts and everything about a week before shes due, but that week had come and gone and still nothing. They are usually regular, I even waited until my max day and still nothing. Keeps feeling like im about to start but nothing :shrug:
> 
> Now that you know your pregnant and you look back on your cycle, is there anything you would say could have been a symptom?
> 
> Gosh and im just too anxious. I cannot stand to see another negative test. I bought some online, and itll take about a week to come in. So either af will finally arrive and I can stop holding my breath, or ill still be late and at least have a better feeling of a positive :)
> 
> So how do you plan to tell hubby?Click to expand...
> 
> Awww thanks :)
> 
> The only thing that might have been a symptom is my boobs felt a bit fuller. They always get fuller before AF but this month they might have a week earlier. They usually get sore a few days before too but they aren't too sore now.
> I keep a journal on my phone on what I feel everyday and the only thing I notice is that for the past 2 weeks it feels kind of wet inside. But then again same thing happened last month. I have only been tracking for 2 months so not sure if this is something normal. i just remember reading that cm gets dry before AF.
> 
> I showed my hubby the cheap dollar store test this morning and we both thought it was a false. Maybe we are scared to get excited. With the first response test he wasn't home so I sent him a pic to his phone. I can't keep things to myself. It was our 4 year wedding anniv last week. Kind of wish I had tested early and been able to give him the test as a gift. Missed that train.
> 
> Hope you get your BFP. Fingers crossed for you :) :)Click to expand...

Well the only thing ive really kept note of is that I do dry up and the cervix gets real hard. Well its still pretty wet and soft, hopping thats a good sign :) My anniversary is actually coming up Oct. 2nd, that would def be a very cool thing to show hubby :D Gosh I am so excited for you! What an amazing journey you both will be on from here on out :happydance:

Are you excited for the first appointment?


----------



## 6footnoodle

Aiden187 said:


> the only thing i feel are sore boobs yet i feel out this month,AF due in 2 days

Hopefully it turns out to be a BFP for you. I honestly was 99% sure this was not my month. Funny how things turn out.


----------



## 6footnoodle

I also checked my cervix every day this month. It was my first month so nothing to compare to. I can't tell the difference between a soft or hard cervix. All I know is mine is wet feeling and seemed higher arround ovulation week. I haven't checked in a few days. I will check later today to see if I notice any change. 
That is awesome. It would be prefect if you get your bfp. Are you thinking of testing?
I don't even know when I am supposed to make my first appointment. I think I remember reading at 8 or 9 weeks. So maybe I will wait a week to make one. I am still in denial.


----------



## DJMooMoo79

Bah I say call the doctor just in case. Sometimes they want you to come in right away to verify and yada yada. I do plan to test... eventually. My tests should be in the mail tomorrow. Still no sign of af today so im still late :D I honestly cant check with my cervix either, it all feels hard to me. But the vaginal wall inside seems to change for me *shrug* Usually if its real soft im afraid my fingernail gonna rip right through lol. And real hard like I can feel all the rigids and stuff. Today i had a random flutter/muscle spasm in my uterus. Not to sure if that af telling me shes on her way or what.


----------



## wahinegir1

Hello All!

I am 10-11 dpiui (not sure what day to start counting, but we had our procedure on 9/17).

I was adamantly NOT going to POAS this month during the 2WW but I have never been good with sticking to resolutions.

CBEasy Digital registered "Pregnant 1-2" (says how far along I am). The last couple of IUI cycles, the trigger shot was definitely out of my system within a week (and I am 12-13 days past when I triggered). So I largely believe that the test is not picking up the trigger.

However - this will be my 4th "Pregnant" since December 2010. One ended at around 6 weeks as a blighted ovum, the other two within days of the test (possible chemical pregnancies). DH and I are no longer excited when we see BFP because we feel the worse possible outcome is inevitable. (Sounds very Eeyore, but if you haven't gone through the constant loss, it is hard to describe the fear of getting excited).

The strange thing is I have had zero symptoms. At least the last two I didn't feel well leading up to the BFP's. The last BFP in July - it felt like my nipples were on fire for days, I wept at EVERYTHING. I've been on progesterone after each ovulation since January 2012 and have never noticed having symptoms relating to it.

So it's weird that I have no symptoms. I am wary to trust the stick (of course I bought 3 more today to feed my obsession over the weekend). I have a beta blood test on Monday - woe unto those who have to deal with my crazy distractedness over the next 72+ hours.

I just cannot understand the positive with no symptoms - not even AF-like stuff.


----------



## jessthemess

6footnoodle said:


> DJMooMoo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6footnoodle said:
> 
> 
> I showed my hubby the cheap dollar store test this morning and we both thought it was a false. Maybe we are scared to get excited. With the first response test he wasn't home so I sent him a pic to his phone. I can't keep things to myself. It was our 4 year wedding anniv last week. Kind of wish I had tested early and been able to give him the test as a gift. Missed that train.
> 
> Ah! Congrats!! :)
> 
> I love that idea! My husband and I hit one year on Monday and I was going to wait to test to the following Saturday but your idea makes me want to test early so I could surprise him on our anniversary.... Hmmmm. :DClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## 6footnoodle

DJMooMoo79 said:


> Bah I say call the doctor just in case. Sometimes they want you to come in right away to verify and yada yada. I do plan to test... eventually. My tests should be in the mail tomorrow. Still no sign of af today so im still late :D I honestly cant check with my cervix either, it all feels hard to me. But the vaginal wall inside seems to change for me *shrug* Usually if its real soft im afraid my fingernail gonna rip right through lol. And real hard like I can feel all the rigids and stuff. Today i had a random flutter/muscle spasm in my uterus. Not to sure if that af telling me shes on her way or what.

Anything new today? Still no AF? Did the tests come in? Really interested to hear how it goes. Fx'd for you :)
I called my doctor's office today. They want me to come in an take a urine and blood test next week. So I guess that's my next step.
I checked my cervix today. It feels closed and medium height. Not the highest I have felt it. So no real change.


----------



## 6footnoodle

wahinegir1 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I am 10-11 dpiui (not sure what day to start counting, but we had our procedure on 9/17).
> 
> I was adamantly NOT going to POAS this month during the 2WW but I have never been good with sticking to resolutions.
> 
> CBEasy Digital registered "Pregnant 1-2" (says how far along I am). The last couple of IUI cycles, the trigger shot was definitely out of my system within a week (and I am 12-13 days past when I triggered). So I largely believe that the test is not picking up the trigger.
> 
> However - this will be my 4th "Pregnant" since December 2010. One ended at around 6 weeks as a blighted ovum, the other two within days of the test (possible chemical pregnancies). DH and I are no longer excited when we see BFP because we feel the worse possible outcome is inevitable. (Sounds very Eeyore, but if you haven't gone through the constant loss, it is hard to describe the fear of getting excited).
> 
> The strange thing is I have had zero symptoms. At least the last two I didn't feel well leading up to the BFP's. The last BFP in July - it felt like my nipples were on fire for days, I wept at EVERYTHING. I've been on progesterone after each ovulation since January 2012 and have never noticed having symptoms relating to it.
> 
> So it's weird that I have no symptoms. I am wary to trust the stick (of course I bought 3 more today to feed my obsession over the weekend). I have a beta blood test on Monday - woe unto those who have to deal with my crazy distractedness over the next 72+ hours.
> 
> I just cannot understand the positive with no symptoms - not even AF-like stuff.

Sorry for your loss'. Hopefully this time it sticks :) I am also having problems trusting the pee sticks. I will feel better once I get my blood test done next week. I have also read about so many people having early miscarriages so I am not letting myself get too excited or too attached yet.


----------



## 6footnoodle

jessthemess said:


> 6footnoodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJMooMoo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6footnoodle said:
> 
> 
> I showed my hubby the cheap dollar store test this morning and we both thought it was a false. Maybe we are scared to get excited. With the first response test he wasn't home so I sent him a pic to his phone. I can't keep things to myself. It was our 4 year wedding anniv last week. Kind of wish I had tested early and been able to give him the test as a gift. Missed that train.
> 
> Ah! Congrats!! :)
> 
> I love that idea! My husband and I hit one year on Monday and I was going to wait to test to the following Saturday but your idea makes me want to test early so I could surprise him on our anniversary.... Hmmmm. :DClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks :)
> Good luck and fx'd for you! That is pretty much 5 days early so there is a chance for a positive. Really wish I would have tested early but I wasn't even sure if I had ovulated. Oh well...nice surprise after.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## chasingbfp

*6footnoodle* Did you start to get any symptoms? I gave preseed another chance even after my miscarriage and I got my BFP! But, like you I don't have symptoms. So, I was wondering if you ever got any? When? And what they are? :haha:


----------



## 6footnoodle

chasingbfp said:


> *6footnoodle* Did you start to get any symptoms? I gave preseed another chance even after my miscarriage and I got my BFP! But, like you I don't have symptoms. So, I was wondering if you ever got any? When? And what they are? :haha:

Congrats!!! :happydance: I hope everything goes well this time. What test did you use and how dark was the line?
I don't remember any symptoms until I reached 5 weeks and 6 days. That is when morning sickness got me. Now I just feel nauseous all day every day. Don't feel pregnant otherwise. I don't get any cramping or weird feelings in my stomach. Just feel sick. Sigh.


----------



## chasingbfp

<3


----------



## chasingbfp

<3


----------



## 6footnoodle

chasingbfp said:


> 6footnoodle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chasingbfp said:
> 
> 
> *6footnoodle* Did you start to get any symptoms? I gave preseed another chance even after my miscarriage and I got my BFP! But, like you I don't have symptoms. So, I was wondering if you ever got any? When? And what they are? :haha:
> 
> Congrats!!! :happydance: I hope everything goes well this time. What test did you use and how dark was the line?
> I don't remember any symptoms until I reached 5 weeks and 6 days. That is when morning sickness got me. Now I just feel nauseous all day every day. Don't feel pregnant otherwise. I don't get any cramping or weird feelings in my stomach. Just feel sick. Sigh.Click to expand...
> 
> I used a FRER, I started getting the faintest of faint lines on the 9th and they progressed to a very visible line on the 13th (I will attach both tests). That was the last test I took as I was throwing money out the window with pregnancy tests and I already knew I was PREGNANT. I got my hcg done yesterday and it came back at 162 on 4 weeks and 2 days. Doctor suggested it was low because the chart they go by says I should be in 500 range.. I go back for doubling on Wednesday. Sorry to hear ms got you! I bet thats what will get me first as well as I dont have cramps or twinges yet either. :wacko:Click to expand...

Wow the 13th got so much stronger. I never tested early so not sure how strong my lines would have been then. I never got my HCG level results yet. I see my doctor on saturday and she will have the results for my last visit which was around 5 weeks. I don't get my first ultra sound until 12 weeks so I am kind of going crazy here.


----------

